# Bu-bye AlpineZone!



## ASC (Feb 16, 2004)

Locking my thread? _Oberführer Greg hatte gesprochen._
Maybe someday you will get to participate in ski forum where every post is not read, responded to and censored by the moderator. Maybe you will even get to read this before it is deleted. Imagine going to a pub where the bartender/owner listened to and commented on every conversation that went on.  Enjoy and bu-bye!     :beer:


----------



## Greg (Feb 16, 2004)

First of all, I think I've been pretty tolerant of your posts here, ASC. Secondly, I'm a member here as much as the admin. Third, if you don't like the way I run the board, or how much I contribute, then you're more than welcome to follow through with your "threat" and leave. I already see you lurking around here again some 90 minutes after this post. Probably frantically hitting refresh to see when I'd respond...  :roll:


----------



## smitty77 (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you Greg for doing the thankless job.  Thank you for the resources you have put into AlpineZone so others may enjoy for free.  People like ASC just don't understand what it takes to establish and keep a place like AlpineZone running.  You do a wonderful job Greg of fostering healthy discussion and banter on a wide range of topics, some not even outdoor related.  I for one think ASC's account should have been deleted a week ago.

Where I went to college (WPI) they had an Acceptable Use Policy (AUP) handed out when they gave you your e-mail and system login, and it was posted plainly on the school's web page.  Any violation of this policy would get you a warning from the sysadmin.  On the second offense your account would be locked.  This was a bummer since many professors gave assignments and updates over email or the web system, which you could no longer access.  Made registering for classes impossible since it was all done on the web system.  (No guest accounts either).  Basically one had to do a lot of arse kissing and offer up his first born to get his account unlocked.   If the offense was serious enough the account could be deleted.  All mail, persoinal web pages, and anything stored in your unix account went into the wonderful bit-bucket in the sky.  No questions asked, no appeals, bye bye.

Point to this long story is:  When the system is privately owned and funded, the sysadmin calls the shots.  Period.


----------



## uphillklimber (Feb 17, 2004)

Greg, I think you do a great job, and are attentive to this forum. I was relieved to see you lock that thread of his, as I have seen that kind of behavior elsewhere. Keeping it high class, along with reasonable freedoms. Kudos to you! It is a thankless job, so..... Thank-you


----------



## SilentCal (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't frequent the skiing boards often where most of ASC posts are but just this one at the top would have been enough for me.   Greg does a great job and has a right to rule his kingdom as he sees fit.   Just make sure you don't have Ken Walter doing the punting.... :roll:


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 17, 2004)

Sort of good reading some of your posts.
You leaving us!?  We sure will miss ya~
bye bye as*
_________________
Oops so sorry!


----------



## Stephen (Feb 17, 2004)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> Sort of good reading some of your posts.
> You leaving us!?  We sure will miss ya~
> bye bye as*
> _________________
> Oops so sorry!



Yeah, I gave up responding after I read all of his posts and discovered they all said the same thing over and over again.

I wish I had that much time on my hands.

-T


----------



## ChileMass (Feb 17, 2004)

Adios, idiot.....


----------



## teachski (Feb 17, 2004)

Greg, 
You do a great job!  We (the majority of us) appreciate your fair and impartial monitoring of this site.       :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for your support, everyone! I think what bugged me was ASC eluding to the fact that I post here too much. His comments in this thread along with *this post*, and this quote from a PM I got from him kinda got to me:



			
				ASC said:
			
		

> Do you not wonder WHY your forums are so dead? It is because you overmoderate, read and comment on EVERY post. You can choose not to believe it if you like, but that is the truth.  :wink:


Sorry if I post too much, but I really enjoy this place. I truly am a member first and the admin second. It's taken 3+ years to get this forum to the point it is now. I and a few of the other "old school" members (Mike P., skiguide, riverc0il, pedxing <-- get well soon, RJ, twigeater, and Frodo, etc.) have been the ones that have kept it going. It's also really exciting to see all the newcomers and watch this board evolve lately. Thank you to all the AlpineZone Members!

And for the record, ASC left on his own accord. I never banned him. And don't let him fool you; he still lurks (he's hidden his online status, but I know when he's on). A troll like him can't just leave, and I bet we haven't seen the last of him either...


----------



## teachski (Feb 17, 2004)

I just looked at the stats he posted on you...it's kind of funny, while I have less than 200 posts I have a similar daily average and I really don't post that much.  You don't post too much and you don't over moderate!


----------



## smitty77 (Feb 18, 2004)

uphillklimber said:
			
		

> Keeping it high class, along with reasonable freedoms. Kudos to you!



Amen.  This place is like the ritz of New England hiking sites... Nice folks, great service, and first class accomodations.  You do a great job Greg and don't let bitter trolls like ASC get you down.  Did you feel like Donald Trump?  "Someone has to go.  You're fired!"


----------



## skijay (Feb 18, 2004)

Greg,

Do not let what ASC said get to you.  You do not over post. You do not over moderate. I like the fact that you as a moderator participate.  You ski and hike, so you have every right to post and comment.    Take what he/she said with a grain of salt and move on!


----------



## teachski (Feb 18, 2004)

Have you translated the german he wrote at the top?  I did on babelfish.  It says "Greg the leader has spoken."  He must have thought he was on Survivor.

Literal translation of "Oberführer Greg hatte gesprochen"   is "Upper leader Greg had spoken"


----------



## Stephen (Feb 18, 2004)

teachski said:
			
		

> Have you translated the german he wrote at the top?  I did on babblefish.  It says "Greg the leader has spoken."  He must have thought he was on Survivor.



Nah, he was comparing Greg to an over-authoritarian Nazi leader.

Little hint: if Greg WERE like that, ASC wouldn't have made half the posts before he got booted. And he would have been booted, instead of being allowed to sulk away. 

Which is why I'M not the moderator.  :lol: 

-T


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2004)

skijay said:
			
		

> Take what he/she said with a grain of salt and move on!


Good advice. I'm sure there will be other "ASCs" down the road. Thanks again for all the support.


----------



## salida (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't normally say things about this type of situation because I try to keep my mouth shut.

However, I can't any longer.  What kind of right does ASC have to say you post to much.  You post because you are interested in the topic and want to see what others have to say about your opinion.  If that means posting 2,3, or 4 times a day, than do that.  I mean your posts are all helpful anyways, its not like you are bashing on someone, or being negative.

You do a great job moderating and are in no way killing the forum by posting.  Good work dealing with ASC too!  

My vote says that you do a great job and keep up the good work.

Thanks, for alpinezone

porter


----------



## Joshua B (Mar 25, 2004)

I finally found a topic worthy of ASC's energy! I had to go to another board to find one.

_Strengthening my argument that he was barking up the wrong tree with this board_


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2004)

He's not as far away as you might think. 'Nuff said...  :-?


----------



## cptchris (Mar 27, 2004)

*great job on the site*

I made a bad post once ,you handled it better than i imagined , It was my last cause you handle them like a pro . you doing an great job . your a fair and just admin. Dont worry what people say . good day.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 27, 2004)

Don't want to go on beating a dead horse... locking this topic for now.

-T


----------

